# Romero Gang!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Saturday with Larry Romero and Crew turned out to be an AWESOME day after getting wind burn yesterday this morning the winds were down a bit 10-15 a lot better conditions. Things started off with a bang first stop nice trout coming in the boat But the bite faded. On the move a few here and there the tide had stopped coming in. Headed further out looking for some tide and found it falling in major bayou of Lake Robin. They had some birds hanging out in a curve so we gave it look corks down, power pole down and whack and stack. Everybody had fish on every cast until number 100 hit the ice. AWESOME! Off to look for redfish first Double hookups with bull reds then some black drum and few pooped lines We called it a day with a box slam full of fish. 100 Trout 6 Redfish6 drumsCAPT. GENE DUGAS RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTUTRES 985-640-0569


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

damn skipper!! that there's a bunch of trout!!


----------

